# Introducing Royal-T



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to thank Crossroads boers Victoria, for selling to me Royal-T. 
As most of you know, I usually buy Colored bucks, but this one kept calling me. It must of been fate, LOL, as the original buyers backed out and when Victoria re-posted him a little older and looking like he did at 5 months old, that was it. I couldn't take it anymore. :wallbang:
I am hoping to breed him to some of my colored Doe's to get color. But I have to wait until 2017. That is torture. :hammer::hair::crazy::laugh:
Tell me what you think of him and his site.

Here is his personal webpage, enjoy. 
http://tothboergoats.com/Herdsire ROYAL-T.html


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wowza who couldn't pass him up! Congrats!!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow is he solid! Cool website too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very nice!!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wowza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Im sure you already know I love him. Can't wait to see his kids in 2017, something exciting to look forward to. Its only a year away


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, yep, I do know how you like him.

1 year for me is torture. HeHe. :hair::help:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

GOOD GREIF! HE'S AMAZING!!


❤Kayla❤


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That right there is the butt I dream of!! My biggest pet peeve is never finding a butt like that. And you guys are way stronger then me lol I would use him as soon as he could reach


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, thanks everybody for the nice comments on this guy. I appreciate it.  A big congrats to Pam. I'm sure happy to see him go to such a great home! Can't wait to see those kids!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you all. 

The bad part is, all my Doe's are bred for 2016 kids, so, I have to wait until 2017. 

I know, :-o that big butt is something, along with everything else he has going on. Should be some awesome future kids.


Thanks Victoria, yeah, I just have to clinch my teeth and wait it out, LOL. So glad I have a good breeder such as you to trust and buy from and with that quality I prefer as well. :fireworks:

Here is a pic of his front end, thank you Victoria.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my goodness, Pam. He is an awesome buck. I think it's good to have a traditional. So many people still like the traditional look. He's a great buck!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

what a gorgeous, solid buck


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So exciting to see great people getting a great buck!!!! You know we will all be following! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All of you are so sweet, thanks. Yep, really excited.

I do find some buyers still want traditionals, that is true. 

When I finally get some of his kids on the ground, I will post them in the right Thread.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Here is my boer doe that looks like 2 dollars compared to him!!








❤Kayla❤


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

What a handsome hunk! I remember noting when you got him just a couple of weeks ago, wasn't it? Can't wait to see his first kids on the ground!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

He for sure is a nice over all buck, I'm just a butt gal  and your right even people like me who loves color still likes traditional color goats. I wouldn't pass up a nice traditional for blah color


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, he really did blossom! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Here is my boer doe that looks like 2 dollars compared to him!!
> View attachment 100569
> 
> 
> ❤Kayla❤


 She is a cute Doe, don't knock her down.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

top_goat said:


> What a handsome hunk! I remember noting when you got him just a couple of weeks ago, wasn't it? Can't wait to see his first kids on the ground!


 Thank you, yep, that's him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Jessica84 said:


> He for sure is a nice over all buck, I'm just a butt gal  and your right even people like me who loves color still likes traditional color goats. I wouldn't pass up a nice traditional for blah color


 Thank you so much. I am glad I am not the only one who can't pass up quality, when I was going for a colored buck, LOL. :lovey:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He did bloom a lot, even Victoria( Crossroads Boers) is impressed with him. :grin:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> She is a cute Doe, don't knock her down.


Thanks!  that buck is obviously better looking though 

❤Kayla❤


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> He did bloom a lot, even Victoria( Crossroads Boers) is impressed with him. :grin:


Haha. Well, I think everybody is impressed with their own stock.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh come on now Victoria, what, does the truth hurt? LOL. :grin: 

But I know what you are saying.  :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Thanks!  that buck is obviously better looking though
> 
> ❤Kayla❤


 Thank you Kayla.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Thank you Kayla.


No problem

❤Kayla❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink:


----------

